
After ‘The Biggest Loser,’ Their Bodies Fought Visiously  to Regain Weight - Osiris30
http://mobile.nytimes.com/2016/05/02/health/biggest-loser-weight-loss.html?_r=0&referer=
======
sbierwagen
"Visiously"?

